# Air travel...



## Larry Gude

...is absurd. It just. 

Have trip booked and one person can't go so, it is simply cheaper to eat the ticket than to use it for some future travel because of the 'penalty' for daring to not go. 

I mean, there are a lot of things in this word that don't make sense, at all. Air travel in this country is right at the top. I called out of this fear that if the person simply didn't show up, we'd be jailed or shot or gang raped by the TSA. I assumed you gotta let them know. Have to. Can't just not show. Red flag. Danger, Will Robinson. 

Nope. Just don't show up. 

Amazing. 

How do they stay in business? I cut my travel WAY down precisely because of how inane air travel is. How do they stay in business????


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm flying to Lincoln for my Mom's 70th bday because I can't take the time off to road trip it.  I am dreading the thought of flying again.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Larry Gude said:


> How do they stay in business????



The government bails them out every few years


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> I'm flying to Lincoln for my Mom's 70th bday because I can't take the time off to road trip it.  I am dreading the thought of flying again.



Dreading flying or getting there???


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Dreading flying or getting there???



Well, both.


----------



## Larry Gude

Good news! My belt, running shoes, wallet and granola bars are not, repeat NOT a danger to air travel!!!


----------



## Roman

I'm flying tomorrow, and I'm skeered! I've never liked flying period.


----------



## tommyjo

Larry Gude said:


> ...is absurd. It just.
> 
> Have trip booked and one person can't go so, it is simply cheaper to eat the ticket than to use it for some future travel because of the 'penalty' for daring to not go.
> 
> I mean, there are a lot of things in this word that don't make sense, at all. Air travel in this country is right at the top. I called out of this fear that if the person simply didn't show up, we'd be jailed or shot or gang raped by the TSA. I assumed you gotta let them know. Have to. Can't just not show. Red flag. Danger, Will Robinson.
> 
> Nope. Just don't show up.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> How do they stay in business? I cut my travel WAY down precisely because of how inane air travel is. How do they stay in business????



Maybe you should read the contract you agree to when you buy the ticket Mr. Small Govt, No Regulation. Personal Responsibility!

Had you purchased a refundable ticket you could have received your money back. But, you didn't purchase a refundable ticket or travel insurance because that costs more money. It is just easier for you to whine and complain after the fact about how you have been mistreated.

Why would someone missing a flight make you think the airline needs to know? 

I will agree with you that air travel sucks. Part of the reason it sucks is that the idiot American consumer thinks cheaper is always better...therefore the carriers strip down the price of tickets and charge extra for everything...so now the bozo brigade takes forever to board a plane because they are too damn cheap to check their bags. Which means they try to stuff everything into the overhead bins.


----------



## vraiblonde

tommyjo said:


> I will agree with you that air travel sucks. Part of the reason it sucks is that the idiot American consumer thinks cheaper is always better...therefore the carriers strip down the price of tickets and charge extra for everything...so now the bozo brigade takes forever to board a plane because they are too damn cheap to check their bags. Which means they try to stuff everything into the overhead bins.



I hate to agree with you because you're such a bitch, but there it is.  People trying to cram their luggage into an overhead bin is one of my least favorite aspects of air travel.  If you can't afford to travel by plane, stay your stupid ass home.  (Not that I care anymore because it is my hope that I will take very few plane trips during the course of the rest of my life.)



> Why would someone missing a flight make you think the airline needs to know?



Where ya been, sis?  When someone books a flight and does a no-show, it puts the airline on alert for possible terrorist activity.  I got pulled out and given special attention a few years ago because my original flight was cancelled and I was redirected to a new flight.  See, back in 2001 we had some Muslim guys hijack a few planes and use them as bombs.  Killed a good number of people, actually.  So since then the airlines are alert to unexpected itinerary changes and it's a nice gesture to let them know when you won't be flying with them that day.


----------



## czygvtwkr

tommyjo said:


> ...so now the bozo brigade takes forever to board a plane because they are too damn cheap to check their bags.



Having your luggage lost multiple times is also a big reason for that.  

My personal favorite is "we haven't lost your luggage, it will arrive on the next plane....in 3 hours".  That really sucks when you live 2 hrs away from the airport.

Another time my luggage wasn't lost but they managed to destroy a brand new Samsonite suit case,  i think they ran over it with one of the ramp vehicles, it definitely had road rash.


----------



## terbear1225

czygvtwkr said:


> Having your luggage lost multiple times is also a big reason for that.
> 
> My personal favorite is "we haven't lost your luggage, it will arrive on the next plane....in 3 hours".  That really sucks when you live 2 hrs away from the airport.
> 
> Another time my luggage wasn't lost but they managed to destroy a brand new Samsonite suit case,  i think they ran over it with one of the ramp vehicles, it definitely had road rash.



Ive had my luggage "lost" as well, and got to my destination well after most of the shops were closed so couldnt buy anything to wear for the next day other then clean socks.  Now i make sure I have a couple days worth of clothes in my carry on.

Of course the other problem is stores that sell luggage that says its a carry-on bag when it is clearly too big for the compartments


----------



## vraiblonde

terbear1225 said:


> Now i make sure I have a couple days worth of clothes in my carry on.



A few years back my flight from Chicago to BWI got canceled because of weather.  The next flight out was the following morning.  I got lucky with a room at the hotel attached to O'Hare, but they wouldn't let me get to my luggage.  Ever since then, when I am unfortunate enough to have to board an airplane, I carry contact lens solution, a toothbrush, and a pair of panties in my purse.


----------



## struggler44

vraiblonde said:


> A few years back my flight from Chicago to BWI got canceled because of weather.  The next flight out was the following morning.  I got lucky with a room at the hotel attached to O'Hare, but they wouldn't let me get to my luggage.  Ever since then, when I am unfortunate enough to have to board an airplane, *I carry contact lens solution, a toothbrush, and a pair of panties *in my purse.



Stay fresh my friend, stay fresh ....


----------



## desertrat

czygvtwkr said:


> Having your luggage lost multiple times is also a big reason for that.
> 
> My personal favorite is "we haven't lost your luggage, it will arrive on the next plane....in 3 hours".  That really sucks when you live 2 hrs away from the airport.
> 
> Another time my luggage wasn't lost but they managed to destroy a brand new Samsonite suit case,  i think they ran over it with one of the ramp vehicles, it definitely had road rash.



Not to mention stuff getting stolen out of it.


----------



## TPD

desertrat said:


> Not to mention stuff getting stolen out of it.



Yeah but we allowed that when we allowed TSA to tell us what kind of locks we can and can't use so they can rummage through our stuff when we aren't looking - all in the name of security and freedom!


----------



## desertrat

TPD said:


> Yeah but we allowed that when we allowed TSA to tell us what kind of locks we can and can't use so they can rummage through our stuff when we aren't looking - all in the name of security and freedom!



This was before. They broke the zippers.


----------



## Larry Gude

tommyjo said:


> Maybe you should read the contract you agree to when you buy the ticket Mr. Small Govt, No Regulation. Personal Responsibility!
> 
> Had you purchased a refundable ticket you could have received your money back. But, you didn't purchase a refundable ticket or travel insurance because that costs more money. It is just easier for you to whine and complain after the fact about how you have been mistreated.
> 
> Why would someone missing a flight make you think the airline needs to know?
> 
> I will agree with you that air travel sucks. Part of the reason it sucks is that the idiot American consumer thinks cheaper is always better...therefore the carriers strip down the price of tickets and charge extra for everything...so now the bozo brigade takes forever to board a plane because they are too damn cheap to check their bags. Which means they try to stuff everything into the overhead bins.



Dear Sunny on SOMD, 

Thanks for your comments! Your insight (incite?), knowledge and general desire to help others is always appreciated! 

Keep those cards and letters coming!


----------



## Vince

If I can help it, I'll never go commercial airlines again.  Don't mind the flying part.  It's getting to and from airports, baggage, security, etc.  No thanks.


----------



## Larry Gude

Vince said:


> If I can help it, I'll never go commercial airlines again.  Don't mind the flying part.  It's getting to and from airports, baggage, security, etc.  No thanks.



It is amazing what we accept. Take off your belt, your shoes, give me your wallet, pose, be scanned, going through your bags...OK, now, get dressed again...


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> It is amazing what we accept. Take off your belt, your shoes, give me your wallet, pose, be scanned, going through your bags...OK, now, get dressed again...



I don't even care about that.  Full body cavity searches can be fun with the right attitude.  I do, however, care very much about the herds of humanity that surround me with their bad manners and lack of civility.  Get your goddamn arm off my rest.  Get your #### out of my overhead compartment.  Oh, look, a VIP who is clearly the only one who doesn't enjoy standing in line.  No, bitch, I don't want to wait until the light goes off to hit the restroom.  

I'm getting itchy just thinking about it.  Maybe I should take a few extra days and drive to Lincoln after all.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> I don't even care about that.  Full body cavity searches can be fun with the right attitude.  I do, however, care very much about the herds of humanity that surround me with their bad manners and lack of civility.  Get your goddamn arm off my rest.  Get your #### out of my overhead compartment.  Oh, look, a VIP who is clearly the only one who doesn't enjoy standing in line.  No, bitch, I don't want to wait until the light goes off to hit the restroom.
> 
> I'm getting itchy just thinking about it.  Maybe I should take a few extra days and drive to Lincoln after all.



The people, both legs of the trip were totally fine. Not one complaint. The surly TSA's folks, that's another story...Most were fine, just doing the job but, some of them...

Go first class. Maybe worth the bucks?


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> The surly TSA's folks, that's another story...Most were fine, just doing the job but, some of them...



If I were a TSA person I'd go Reservoir Dogs and leave bloody heaps in my wake.  I don't know how they deal with those people all day every day without losing it.  I try to be extra charming to them just to make up for the aholes, even if they're grouchy to me.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> If I were a TSA person I'd go Reservoir Dogs and leave bloody heaps in my wake.  I don't know how they deal with those people all day every day without losing it.  I try to be extra charming to them just to make up for the aholes, even if they're grouchy to me.



There is something wrong with anyone who WANTS that job.


----------



## DoWhat

Larry Gude said:


> There is something wrong with anyone who WANTS that job.



I just got hired on with them.


----------



## Larry Gude

DoWhat said:


> I just got hired on with them.



I rest my case.


----------



## Ken King

Larry Gude said:


> I rest my *case*.



By the case is how he's paid.


----------



## TPD

vraiblonde said:


> I'm getting itchy just thinking about it.  Maybe I should take a few extra days and drive to Lincoln after all.



Hope you bought a refundable ticket...


----------



## Larry Gude

DoWhat said:


> I just got hired on with them.



You ain't gonna be doing the 'OK, grandma, put 'em up' routine, are you???


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> You ain't gonna be doing the 'OK, grandma, put 'em up' routine, are you???



That's the whole point of getting the job, isn't it?


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> That's the whole point of getting the job, isn't it?



 I was hoping he'd say he was an administrator or maintaining equipment or something...


----------



## DoWhat

Larry Gude said:


> You ain't gonna be doing the 'OK, grandma, put 'em up' routine, are you???



Some Grandmas can be very very bad people.

I am getting ready to start my training on how to make people miserable.


----------



## Larry Gude

DoWhat said:


> Some Grandmas can be very very bad people.
> 
> I am getting ready to start my training on how to make people miserable.




Great.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I love to travel so I must fly.  

Just returned last night from a week in Las Vegas and my only gripe about the flights is Southwest. I booked them going out 6 months ago.  Hubby and I were seated in separated aisles, not close.  Talked to 3 different agents and none were willing to help seat us together.  Oh well... looking forward to my next trip there in a few months.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> I love to travel so I must fly.
> 
> Just returned last night from a week in Las Vegas and my only gripe about the flights is Southwest. I booked them going out 6 months ago.  Hubby and I were seated in separated aisles, not close.  Talked to 3 different agents and none were willing to help seat us together.  Oh well... looking forward to my next trip there in a few months.



I'm never sure which sounds worse; Vegas or a cruise.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> I'm never sure which sounds worse; Vegas or a cruise.



Vegas does and always has sounded like fun to me, even though I don't gamble.  Ironically, the best time I had on the cruise was in the little casino.  I can't think of a reason why I would go on another cruise.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Vegas does and always has sounded like fun to me, even though I don't gamble.  Ironically, the best time I had on the cruise was in the little casino.  I can't think of a reason why I would go on another cruise.



Well, you, yeah. Casino = Human Zoo. Lots and lots of people to observe and be entertained by. In a setting designed for them to be at their most entertaining. 

Me, casino or root canal? Cruise or self mutilation?


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Well, you, yeah. Casino = Human Zoo. Lots and lots of people to observe and be entertained by. In a setting designed for them to be at their most entertaining.
> 
> Me, casino or root canal? Cruise or self mutilation?



I doubt I would spend more than two minutes of a Vegas vacation in a casino.  There are a zillion things to do in Vegas besides gamble or hang out in a casino.

On a cruise, however, your entertainment options are fairly limited.  I stayed drunk the whole time.  That worked.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> I doubt I would spend more than two minutes of a Vegas vacation in a casino.  There are a zillion things to do in Vegas besides gamble or hang out in a casino.
> 
> On a cruise, however, your entertainment options are fairly limited.  I stayed drunk the whole time.  That worked.



There's a good time! Drunk AND trapped!


----------



## desertrat

Larry Gude said:


> The people, both legs of the trip were totally fine. Not one complaint. The surly TSA's folks, that's another story...Most were fine, just doing the job but, some of them...
> 
> Go first class. Maybe worth the bucks?



Can't think of a single thing good about flying except it is cheaper and faster than driving 2000 or more miles. Biggest gripe is being cooped up, held hostage and barely being able to move for up to 6 hours.

First class is a bit better, but not much except not so cramped. Not that I have ever tried it except once I got put up there for some reason. Not too unhappy about that.


----------



## vraiblonde

desertrat said:


> Biggest gripe is being cooped up, held hostage and barely being able to move for up to 6 hours.



Guh.  Itchy again.  :scratchscratchscratch:  Yeah, I think I'll be driving to Nebraska.....


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:


> Guh.  Itchy again.  :scratchscratchscratch:  Yeah, I think I'll be driving to Nebraska.....



2 days driving I can take or 3 easy ones. More than that it's the flying buses.

Unless I am just driving to drive and no place to get to. Random road trip with spur of the moment side trips and ooh that looks like a cool spot to spend a day.


----------



## TPD

I'm planning a New Zealand/Australia cruise next January - Flying time = 19 hours each way!  Probably going to be a 3 week trip in total to make the flying worth it, if that is possible...


----------



## Larry Gude

TPD said:


> I'm planning a New Zealand/Australia cruise next January - Flying time = 19 hours each way!  Probably going to be a 3 week trip in total to make the flying worth it, if that is possible...



Buddy went last year. Sounds like New Zealand is damn near worth going through any travel nightmares.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> I doubt I would spend more than two minutes of a Vegas vacation in a casino.  There are a zillion things to do in Vegas besides gamble or hang out in a casino.


I saw David Copperfield Monday.  Amazing show!!!!!!!!!!!!  But I'm a little upset with him -- he picked the girl RIGHT NEXT TO ME to go on stage.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> I saw David Copperfield Monday.  Amazing show!!!!!!!!!!!!  But I'm a little upset with him -- he picked the girl RIGHT NEXT TO ME to go on stage.



See? Vegas = City of shattered dreams.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> See? Vegas = City of shattered dreams.


----------



## PJay

Chasey_Lane said:


> I saw David Copperfield Monday.  Amazing show!!!!!!!!!!!!  But I'm a little upset with him -- he picked the girl RIGHT NEXT TO ME to go on stage.




I was picked once from audience ( a show in Myrtle Beach. ) Never again. If so, I will convince them to take the person next to me.


----------



## vraiblonde

Homesick said:


> I was picked once from audience ( a show in Myrtle Beach. ) Never again. If so, I will convince them to take the person next to me.



I never want to be picked, either.  When they start casting about for audience volunteers I squinch down really low in my seat.


----------



## czygvtwkr

vraiblonde said:


> and a pair of panties in my purse.



You don't need no stinkin panties.


----------



## vraiblonde

czygvtwkr said:


> You don't need no stinkin panties.



Exactly, which is why I pack a spare pair in my purse.


----------



## BOP

vraiblonde said:


> I'm flying to Lincoln for my Mom's 70th bday because I can't take the time off to road trip it.  I am dreading the thought of flying again.



In my sleep-deprived state, I read that as "I'm flying to London [England]..." and I'm like, wait, what!?    

Need caffeine, stat!


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Ever since then, when I am unfortunate enough to have to board an airplane, I carry contact lens solution, a toothbrush, and a pair of panties in my purse.





how about a back pack .... Kindle, other items mentioned, stuff your purse in it, a couple of magazines ....


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> I'm planning a New Zealand/Australia cruise next January - Flying time = 19 hours each way!  Probably going to be a 3 week trip in total to make the flying worth it, if that is possible...





Larry Gude said:


> Buddy went last year. Sounds like New Zealand is damn near worth going through any travel nightmares.





mandatory 12 hr lay over if you are flying into Perth ... flights do not hit Sidney then continue on, they go to NZ .... and there is only ONE flight a day from NZ to Perth 

[my son made this trip 4 times - he knows the airports well]


----------

